# Shrimp Bad For Piranha ?



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Im hearing that shrimp contains thiamanese ? should i stop feeding my fish shrimp ?


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2010)

I feed alot of shrimp, along with rotating other foods, for years and years and I have never had a problem with my fish. All of my fish grow big, strong, and healthy.

It's important to maintain a balance of foods that contain Thiaminase and foods that are rich in Vitamin B1. As long as you feed a reasonably varied diet, your fish should get enough nutrients and vitamins to stay healthy.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Agreed, never had a problem with feeding shrimp. Dunno where you Heard that but its a first for me!!


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

The key is to feed a varied diet, if your going to feed shrimp everyday you could potentialy run into trouble here is a good link that describes everything and gives a list of fish that do not contain Thiaminase. I feed tilapia stuffed with NLS Pellits - Vitachem.

http://theaquariumwiki.com/Thiaminase

http://www.wetwebmedia.com/ca/volume_6/volume_6_1/thiaminase.htm

second link shows crustaceans that contain thiaminase


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Well that is dissapointing reading that article!!


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

I fed my dovii on prawns all the time (same thing as shrimp, right?) with other food including pellets mainly and he was very healthy, Just keep the diet varied as Ba20 says.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

Murphy18 said:


> Agreed, never had a problem with feeding shrimp. Dunno where you Heard that but its a first for me!!


me too dont think ive heard that one before


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Lead Paint and asbestos used to work great for alot years - Food for thought


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi Ball and others,
Yes, I've already mentioned this in the "Thiaminase Kills" thread...But as I've told you go guys many times before, there really is no conclusive data or evidence on what Thiaminase does to Piranhas...I also mentioned the hypocrisy and double standards as it pertains to this matter..However, both shrimp and feeders do contian protein which is an essential ingredient for piranha's growth...I've always done thirds with my P's..one third feeders, one third bloodworms/nightcrawlers and one third smelt...with an occassional beefheart and scallop for a treat...and I've never had a problem with any of my guys. they all grew to big, healthy, P's!..super coloring and aggressiveness and even more importantly, no casualties....However, I should mention that the key thing here is to get them at juvi size so they can build an immunity to the feeders, shrimp, & thiaminase...I still prefer to get baby/juvi piranhas and watch them grow out as opposed to buying them as an adult.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi Alex and Murph,
Well here is the link that I posted up in the other "Thiaminase Kills" thread!...Very interesting stuff, but a lot of facts that have already been rehashed over and over again.

http://www.wetwebmedia.com/ca/volume_6/volume_6_1/thiaminase.htm


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Da'Manster I couldn't agree more variety is the key, Well put Sir


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks BA20...I've always done it that away and never had problems.


----------

